# [SOLVED] Keep losing Connection



## Kevsta (Jun 8, 2010)

When I try to download I and everyone else who is using the internet in my house looses connection..Here is the router logs:

```
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:50:38 2004	Allowed configuration authentication by IP address 192.168.0.193
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:50:21 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 206.82.213.155:10205 to 24.25.207.92:54407 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:50:11 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 216.252.121.169:5050 to 24.25.207.92:54341 as FIN:PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:49:20 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.143.207.42:80 to 24.25.207.92:54767 as ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:49:18 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 96.6.99.91:80 to 24.25.207.92:54766 as FIN:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:49:16 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 96.6.99.91:80 to 24.25.207.92:54765 as FIN:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:49:15 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 96.6.99.91:80 to 24.25.207.92:54766 as FIN:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:49:15 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 96.6.99.91:80 to 24.25.207.92:54765 as FIN:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:49:14 2004	Above message repeated 1 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:49:14 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 96.6.99.91:80 to 24.25.207.92:54766 as FIN:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:49:12 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.143.207.42:80 to 24.25.207.92:54769 as ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:49:09 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.143.207.42:80 to 24.25.207.92:54764 as ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:49:06 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 216.252.121.169:5050 to 24.25.207.92:54341 as FIN:PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:49:04 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.143.207.42:80 to 24.25.207.92:54768 as ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:49:03 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 206.82.213.155:10205 to 24.25.207.92:54407 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:48:59 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 206.220.42.147:25999 to 24.25.207.92:52048 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:48:55 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 24.25.207.92:34021 to 24.25.207.92:34011
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:48:52 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 206.82.213.155:10106 to 24.25.207.92:34011
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:48:47 2004	Blocked incoming TCP connection request from 206.82.213.151:55385 to 24.25.207.92:7882
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:48:44 2004	Blocked outgoing TCP packet from 192.168.0.195:51998 to 174.35.39.137:80 as RST:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:48:24 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 206.82.213.155:10205 to 24.25.207.92:54407 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:48:14 2004	Firmware upgrade server wrpd.dlink.com.tw is at IP address 210.242.32.129
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:48:14 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 216.252.121.169:5050 to 24.25.207.92:54341 as FIN:PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:48:11 2004	Firmware upgrade server wrpd.dlink.com.tw is at IP address 210.242.32.129
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:48:05 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 206.82.213.155:10205 to 24.25.207.92:54407 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:48:00 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.143.207.42:80 to 24.25.207.92:54767 as ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:56 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.143.207.42:80 to 24.25.207.92:54769 as ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:55 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 206.82.213.155:10205 to 24.25.207.92:54407 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:54 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 206.220.42.147:25999 to 24.25.207.92:52048 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:54 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.143.207.42:80 to 24.25.207.92:54764 as ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:52 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.143.207.42:80 to 24.25.207.92:54768 as ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:50 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 208.111.133.85:27017 to 24.25.207.92:54344 as FIN:PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:50 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 206.82.213.155:10205 to 24.25.207.92:54407 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:48 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 89.203.192.152:55625 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:48 2004	Blocked incoming TCP connection request from 78.60.210.181:50656 to 24.25.207.92:52223
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:48 2004	Blocked incoming TCP connection request from 82.232.217.221:53698 to 24.25.207.92:52221
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:48 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 206.82.213.155:10205 to 24.25.207.92:54407 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:48 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 216.252.121.169:5050 to 24.25.207.92:54341 as FIN:PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:48 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 63.253.14.44:51722 to 63.253.14.48:52220 as SYN:ACK is not allowed in state EST
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:48 2004	Blocked incoming TCP connection request from 69.34.206.79:50853 to 24.25.207.92:52216
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:47 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 206.82.213.158:10205 to 24.25.207.92:52028 as FIN:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:47 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 206.82.213.158:10205 to 24.25.207.92:52028 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:47 2004	Blocked outgoing TCP packet from 192.168.0.195:52028 to 206.82.213.158:10205 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:47 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 206.82.213.155:10205 to 24.25.207.92:54407 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:44 2004	Blocked incoming TCP connection request from 112.203.85.161:45344 to 24.25.207.92:50533
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:43 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 89.203.192.152:55625 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:38 2004	Above message repeated 1 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:38 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.25.43.100:7882 to 24.25.207.92:54771 as RST:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:37 2004	Blocked outgoing TCP packet from 192.168.0.193:54789 to 63.251.169.105:80 as RST:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:37 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 91.82.165.5:9915 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:37 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 89.212.20.230:25777 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:36 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 85.178.22.52:63810 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:33 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 89.203.192.152:55625 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:32 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 91.82.165.5:9915 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:31 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 85.178.22.52:63810 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:31 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 208.111.133.85:27017 to 24.25.207.92:54344 as FIN:PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:30 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 216.252.121.169:5050 to 24.25.207.92:54341 as FIN:PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:30 2004	Blocked outgoing TCP packet from 192.168.0.195:52048 to 206.220.42.147:25999 as RST:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:29 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 88.101.10.184:11374 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:29 2004	Blocked outgoing TCP packet from 192.168.0.193:54771 to 24.25.43.100:7882 as RST:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:29 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 63.251.169.91:80 to 24.25.207.92:54791 as RST:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:28 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 89.203.192.152:55625 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:28 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 208.111.133.85:27017 to 24.25.207.92:54344 as FIN:PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:27 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 91.82.165.5:9915 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:26 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 85.178.22.52:63810 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:24 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 88.101.10.184:11374 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:22 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 78.94.120.19:25101 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:22 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 206.220.42.147:25999 to 24.25.207.92:52048 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:22 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 91.82.165.5:9915 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:22 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 208.111.133.85:27017 to 24.25.207.92:54344 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:21 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 85.178.22.52:63810 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:21 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 216.252.121.169:5050 to 24.25.207.92:54341 as FIN:PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:20 2004	Blocked incoming TCP connection request from 112.203.85.161:45344 to 24.25.207.92:50533
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:20 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.143.207.42:80 to 24.25.207.92:54767 as ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:19 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 88.101.10.184:11374 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:19 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 93.65.80.240:56861 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:18 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.143.207.42:80 to 24.25.207.92:54769 as ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:17 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 78.94.120.19:25101 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:17 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.143.207.42:80 to 24.25.207.92:54764 as ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:17 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 208.111.133.85:27017 to 24.25.207.92:54344 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:17 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 216.252.121.169:5050 to 24.25.207.92:54341 as FIN:PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:17 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 91.82.165.5:9915 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:16 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 85.178.22.52:63810 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:16 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.143.207.42:80 to 24.25.207.92:54768 as ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:16 2004	Blocked outgoing TCP packet from 192.168.0.195:52031 to 206.82.213.99:28004 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:14 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 216.252.121.169:5050 to 24.25.207.92:54341 as FIN:PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:14 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 88.101.10.184:11374 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:14 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 93.65.80.240:56861 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:13 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 216.252.121.169:5050 to 24.25.207.92:54341 as FIN:PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:13 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 216.252.121.169:5050 to 24.25.207.92:54341 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:13 2004	Blocked outgoing TCP packet from 192.168.0.193:54344 to 208.111.133.85:27017 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:12 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 78.94.120.19:25101 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:12 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 208.111.133.85:27017 to 24.25.207.92:54344 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:12 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 24.25.43.100:7882 to 24.25.207.92:54771 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:11 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 85.178.22.52:63810 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:11 2004	Blocked outgoing TCP packet from 192.168.0.193:54341 to 216.252.121.169:5050 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:10 2004	Obtained IP Address using DHCP. IP address is 24.25.207.92
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:09 2004	Lost lease on IP Address
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:47:00 2004	Dropped packet from 192.168.100.11 to 255.255.255.255 (IP protocol 17) as unable to create new session
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:46:59 2004	Obtained IP Address using DHCP. IP address is 192.168.100.11
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:46:44 2004	Bringing up WAN using DHCP
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:46:44 2004	WAN interface cable has been connected
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:46:41 2004	WAN interface cable has been disconnected
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:46:37 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 85.178.22.52:63810 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:46:33 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 193.120.212.47:59518 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:46:26 2004	Above message repeated 2 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:46:07 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 78.94.120.19:25101 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:46:02 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 85.245.2.18:52107 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:45:56 2004	Above message repeated 2 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:45:31 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 89.203.192.152:55625 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:45:06 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 216.135.89.138:37351 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:45:00 2004	Above message repeated 2 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:44:56 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 93.65.80.240:56861 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:44:46 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 82.154.221.100:25003 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:44:26 2004	Above message repeated 4 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:44:21 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 91.82.165.5:9915 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:44:21 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 82.154.221.100:25003 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:43:51 2004	Above message repeated 6 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:43:50 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 63.230.136.45:65265 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:43:46 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 82.154.221.100:25003 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:43:46 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 63.230.136.45:65265 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:43:44 2004	Above message repeated 1 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:43:19 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 69.234.96.168:9508 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:43:13 2004	Above message repeated 2 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:43:11 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 88.101.10.184:11374 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:42:41 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 89.212.20.230:25777 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:42:27 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 86.29.36.96:11002 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:42:21 2004	Above message repeated 2 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:42:06 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 90.13.165.200:59572 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:41:30 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 82.244.60.187:25011 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:40:55 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 72.83.137.249:25004 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:40:20 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 94.212.115.7:1087 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:39:44 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 93.138.36.51:55183 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:39:09 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 79.161.241.61:64187 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:38:39 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 83.131.245.14:12262 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:38:08 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 63.253.14.44:49614 to 63.253.14.48:54744 as SYN:ACK is not allowed in state EST
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:38:04 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 91.59.121.143:56426 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:37:29 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 86.133.3.155:50285 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:37:20 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 193.120.212.47:59518 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:37:13 2004	Above message repeated 2 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:36:54 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 81.93.193.7:60157 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:36:19 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 217.85.58.108:61343 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:36:16 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 63.253.14.44:54013 to 63.253.14.48:54738 as SYN:ACK is not allowed in state EST
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:35:43 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 92.202.63.150:25028 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:35:28 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 85.245.2.18:51669 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:35:22 2004	Above message repeated 2 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:35:13 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 121.45.202.124:61300 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:34:38 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 88.207.102.220:1123 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:34:03 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 94.248.204.199:45396 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:33:28 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 91.89.35.233:53697 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:32:53 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 79.213.192.55:60289 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:32:24 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 68.108.63.128:64246 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:32:18 2004	Above message repeated 2 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:32:17 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 93.43.151.74:62610 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:32:08 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 86.29.36.96:11002 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:32:04 2004	Above message repeated 1 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:32:04 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 69.234.96.168:9508 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:32:02 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 86.29.36.96:11002 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:32:00 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 69.234.96.168:9508 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:31:58 2004	Above message repeated 1 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:31:55 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 216.135.89.138:37351 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:31:53 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 63.253.14.44:7107 to 63.253.14.48:54574 as SYN:ACK is not allowed in state CL
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:31:51 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 216.135.89.138:37351 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:31:49 2004	Above message repeated 1 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:31:47 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 63.253.14.44:7107 to 63.253.14.48:54574 as SYN:ACK is not allowed in state CL
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:31:44 2004	Blocked incoming TCP connection request from 69.207.198.124:51321 to 24.25.207.92:54579
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:31:44 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 63.253.14.44:7107 to 63.253.14.48:54574 as SYN:ACK is not allowed in state EST
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:31:44 2004	Blocked incoming TCP connection request from 74.77.219.89:50772 to 24.25.207.92:54577
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:31:44 2004	Blocked incoming TCP packet from 63.253.14.44:50754 to 63.253.14.48:54580 as SYN:ACK is not allowed in state EST
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:31:44 2004	Blocked incoming TCP connection request from 72.177.251.14:50916 to 24.25.207.92:54578
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:31:42 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 213.114.29.98:61573 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:31:12 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 93.197.158.231:53085 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:30:37 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 2.80.232.74:25204 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:30:02 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 82.173.189.74:1063 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:29:27 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 90.178.228.240:19833 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:29:17 2004	Blocked incoming TCP connection request from 87.222.40.195:4568 to 24.25.207.92:24688
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:29:08 2004	Above message repeated 2 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:28:16 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 217.123.146.243:60180 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:27:46 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 79.203.172.38:64571 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:27:11 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 201.161.25.235:53966 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:26:36 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 87.242.12.250:65201 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:26:13 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 193.120.212.47:59518 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:26:06 2004	Above message repeated 2 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:26:01 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 62.141.210.149:2594 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:25:26 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 89.134.127.93:63997 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:24:58 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 85.245.2.18:51087 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:24:52 2004	Above message repeated 2 times
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:24:50 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 77.20.64.4:49985 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:24:15 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 94.14.21.224:25004 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:23:45 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 89.172.2.67:1087 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:23:10 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 91.57.100.201:54259 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:22:35 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 77.242.147.102:4434 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:22:00 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 212.111.4.122:1063 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:21:27 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 216.135.89.138:37351 to 24.25.207.92:40015
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:21:24 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 94.222.94.218:49690 to 24.25.207.92:25195
[INFO]	Thu Mar 18 09:21:23 2004	Blocked incoming UDP packet from 216.135.89.138:37351 to 24.25.207.92:40015
```


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Keep losing Connection*

Hello,

Is this a wireless or a wired connection issue?

Try to Power Cycle your Modem and Router and if it helps, if not let us know.
1.	Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.	First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.	Turn off your modem. 
4.	Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.	Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.	Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.	Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router.


----------



## Kevsta (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Keep losing Connection*

Its both wireless and wired. And Doing that power cycle didn't work.


----------



## pyropope (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Keep losing Connection*

Kind of looks like you have a macAddress filter on... or maybe just very strict firewall setting in your routers firmware.

What kind of router is it?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Keep losing Connection*

I would download the router's firmware to the latest from the manufacturer's site, then Reset your Router to the factory default then re-configure everything.


----------



## Kevsta (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Keep losing Connection*

I have a D-Link DGL-4500 IEEE 802.3/3u, IEEE 802.11a/b/g, IEEE802.11n Draft Xtreme N Gaming Router, I bought it for 150$..Turns out the most expensive router isn't the best...I looked The customer reviews and they all have the same problem as me..I am downloading new firmware to see if it works...I will update my post later.

Reviews:http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16833127243


----------



## Kevsta (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Keep losing Connection*

Omg! It worked! thanks!! You guys are so much better than going to the actual tech support my isp provides! Yeehhee!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Keep losing Connection*

Awesome! You're Welcome!


Kevsta said:


> Omg! It worked! thanks!! You guys are so much better than going to the actual tech support my isp provides! Yeehhee!


----------

